# My dogs breeding



## Jnc21313 (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm not trying to breed my dogs. I have a 2 year old female and an 11 month old male. My female shouldn't have gone into heat again until June and we were going to have her spayed this month. She ended up going into heat 2 weeks ago. My male won't leave her alone. Tonight my boyfriend was in the shower and heard my female let out a couple squeals. When he checked on her the male was very "excited". He cried and it took a half hour for him to get "unexcited". Can my female be pregnant if it was 2 minutes of penetration?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jnc21313 said:


> I'm not trying to breed my dogs. I have a 2 year old female and an 11 month old male. My female shouldn't have gone into heat again until June and we were going to have her spayed this month. She ended up going into heat 2 weeks ago. My male won't leave her alone. Tonight my boyfriend was in the shower and heard my female let out a couple squeals. When he checked on her the male was very "excited". He cried and it took a half hour for him to get "unexcited". Can my female be pregnant if it was 2 minutes of penetration?


Were they tied, and he broke them apart? That is very dangerous. Yes, a bitch can be pregnant even with an outside tie. There generally are live sperm in the early wash, and you don't need that many to get to the eggs if the timing is right and your boy ought to know. 

Since you are going to spay anyway, I would wait until she is totally out of heat, and then spay her. At that point, you really don't know if she is pregnant or not. The puppies will not be implanted yet, and she should recover just fine.


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

I agree with everything Selzer said whole heartedly. But I'd like to add that I would recommend not allowing these two lovebirds to be together until after the spay. Even if she is bred, he may still pester her.

I had an intact male (Dobe) that was "in luvvv" with a spayed bitch (Dobe). He insisted on mounting her every. single. time. that he got the opportunity. I screwed up and turned my back, he pestered her one time too many and she beat the snot out of him. Luckily she responded well to "OFF", and no one was inured. Male dog got up and walked away still air humping.....


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Genalis_mom said:


> I would recommend not allowing these two lovebirds to be together until after the spay.


Since this might be someone without much vet procedure experience in animals, I'd be a little more specific and add: keeping them apart until after the spay _surgery recovery_ would be safest. When a female is spayed, she has internal stitches. It can cause life-threatening, internal bleeding if a male tries to mate with her soon after surgery.

Waiting til she's out of heat will be a cheaper surgery, with less risk. Many vets don't even do in-heat spays. Those who do typically charge double, because it's a longer surgery, with a lot more bleeding, and more risk of complications. It's often a longer recovery time too.

I've known a number of dogs that went through early spay-abort surgery when they landed in animal shelters, and they recovered very easily. It was no more complicated a recovery than a routine spay, when done so early.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Isn't there a morning after pill for dogs? I have heard that you should ideally wait several months after a heat to have a bitch spayed.

https://www.vetstream.com/villagevets/html/Factsheets/Dog/24_265462.asp?id=6


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Isn't there a morning after pill for dogs? I have heard that you should ideally wait several months after a heat to have a bitch spayed.
> 
> https://www.vetstream.com/villagevets/html/Factsheets/Dog/24_265462.asp?id=6



I am very leery of the morning after pill for bitches. I would never give it to any of my dogs. I don't think it is safe. That is putting a chemical into a bitch that will force an abortion. That sounds like some pretty potent stuff.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

In humans it prevents the egg from implanting in the uterine lining, not a full on abortion.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In Europe they used it when I lived there but the female will get into heat again soon after. It also seems to increase cancer quite a bit. Not sure if they still offer this canine Plan B


----------

